# Look Mom..........He Followed Me Home.........



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Dec 28, 2006)

My husband has been doing chores in the morning before he goes to work, so I can concentrate on my sewing business, and getting orders out. We're extremely busy right now! I go out about an hour after he leaves, to let my weanling out after he's eaten his grain. When I went out, I wasn't greeted in the normal loving manner today that I normally am. Everyone was spooky, running around, and didn't want to be loved on. So I was checking out what was going on, and that's when I heard him. We have a pile of lumber by the loafing shed because we are adding on an overhang, and some stalls. I could hear this little whining voice, and realized it was coming from that pile of lumber. I got a little nervous at first because we have wolves and coyotes in the area. But after listening some more, no, that sounds like a puppy. I went to see if I could see it, hoping he wasn't under the pile. He had actually crawled up on the ends of the lumber, and was up off the ground, but very very cold. When i reached for him, he was so happy to see me, and gladly let me pick him up. I grabbed him in my arms, and brought him in the house to warm up. You can tell he's used to human contact. He's skinny, but he's not at all afraid of me.

I called my husband, who is in heaven, because he wants a puppy so bad. Me..........not a dog person..........but he sure is cute! I put him in the bathroom, put a pet carrier in there with a towel, gave him some water, and put some paper down for him. He's snuggled in his carrier, but will come out to greet me, and snuggle when I go in to check on him. I don't have any puppy food, but I have Science Diet Cat food, can I give him some of that until Dave gets home tonight with the puppy chow?

Hubby said he saw a car going really slow down our road this morning, and where we're located, I know this puppy was dropped off. Poor little thing, so traumatic.

Anyway, here he is......I think he's a terrier of some sort. Not sure if he's a mix, or if he is, what the mix would be.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 28, 2006)

He sure is cute! I wouldnt give him cat food. I would make up some rice and hamberger and let him eat that.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 28, 2006)

Another thing to add to the rice (even if you don't have hamburger) is chicken or beef broth.

He IS DARN CUTE!

MA


----------



## Sterling (Dec 28, 2006)

He's PRECIOUS!!!!!



: Boiled ground meat or chicken if you have any in the freezer you can defrost in the micro with a bit of broth of it's own. Even a little bit of bread soaked in room temp. milk can tide you over until you get the puppy food. Good luck with him, he certainly melts my heart!


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 28, 2006)

Cute!

Well, I'm going to put something out there. Your husband saw a car driving slowly by your area. There is a chance it was the puppy's owners out looking for it. Yes, it definitely could have been dumped, however since the car was going slowly, they just MIGHT have been looking.

I've had dogs get loose on more than one occasion from the neighbors messing with our fence and that is what I would do, drive slowly through the area looking. Someone MIGHT be missing their Christmas puppy and be devasted, so before letting hubby get too attached, I would definitely suggest putting up "found" signs at the end of your street and some other locations and a free "found" ad in the paper. Be vague in your description so that if someone calls they have to correctly identify the markings on the dog. If after a few weeks go by with no response, your hubby may just have that new puppy he wants!

This suggestion comes from me both losing dogs (who were both found) and from finding a young dog, just as you did. We did the above with this dog, also let the local shelter know we had him and they put his pic up on their website. After 7 months, someone came forward after seeing him on our property one day. They assumed he'd been stolen and was long gone because he was a VERY expensive boy. He had pics of the puppy to show me he was his. I missed the dog, but I was sooooo happy he finally was reunited with his real "family."


----------



## miniapp (Dec 28, 2006)

minisaremighty said:


> Cute!
> 
> Well, I'm going to put something out there. Your husband saw a car driving slowly by your area. There is a chance it was the puppy's owners out looking for it. Yes, it definitely could have been dumped, however since the car was going slowly, they just MIGHT have been looking.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this... but if it turns out that no one claims him..... WHAT A SWEETIE!!!



:

I also with using some hamburger meat with broth or bread soaked in milk over cat food. Sometimes the cat food is a little rough on their stomachs... and he looks like he hasn't eaten in a while....

Good Luck!!

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 28, 2006)

He sure is a cutie.



:



:


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Dec 28, 2006)

I did check with our neighbors already. The people across the road don't actually live there, they just have their horses pastured there. I thought maybe the puppy got away while they were feeding, and then couldn't find him. But, they don't have a puppy.

I'll make some "puppy found" posters, and post them at the local gas station and store. I can notify the county humane shelter as well. Maybe someone will be missing someone. In our area though, people are notorious for dropping unwanted animals off since we live on a dead end road with a very large woods at the end. The people that live on the very end of the road said they see it all the time. The thing with this puppy though, is he is very clean and dry, like he just came out of the house. We've been pretty muddy and wet here lately, and it almost makes me lean more towards a drop off. It was snowing all morning here, early, so I would think had he traveled any to far, he would be wet and look dirty??

As far as driving slow......we had quite a bit of snow here this morning too, and our road was snow covered and slippery. It could really be just about anything, but we'll take care of the little one and see what happens.


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 28, 2006)

Soggy Bottom Ranch said:


> I did check with our neighbors already. The people across the road don't actually live there, they just have their horses pastured there. I thought maybe the puppy got away while they were feeding, and then couldn't find him. But, they don't have a puppy.
> 
> I'll make some "puppy found" posters, and post them at the local gas station and store. I can notify the county humane shelter as well. Maybe someone will be missing someone. In our area though, people are notorious for dropping unwanted animals off since we live on a dead end road with a very large woods at the end. The people that live on the very end of the road said they see it all the time. The thing with this puppy though, is he is very clean and dry, like he just came out of the house. We've been pretty muddy and wet here lately, and it almost makes me lean more towards a drop off. It was snowing all morning here, early, so I would think had he traveled any to far, he would be wet and look dirty??
> 
> As far as driving slow......we had quite a bit of snow here this morning too, and our road was snow covered and slippery. It could really be just about anything, but we'll take care of the little one and see what happens.



Well, then, you just may have a new addition to the family after all!



: Time will tell!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Dec 28, 2006)

:aktion033: He is too cute! He looks like a American Staffordshire or possibly a pitt bull or a boxer mix. Like you said, he is awfully clean to have been wandering around for very long. In the town we live in, we have a dirt road our dump is on and it is a "free for all" for people to dump cats and dogs. Someone even found a ferret at the dump. :new_shocked:

I would go with the boiled rice and hamburger. Milk will probably make him have loose stools. Good luck, and if he has a missing owner, I hope they find him soon. If not, looks like you have a cute addition the the farm!



:

Alicia


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Dec 28, 2006)

Just took him for a walk outside to go potty.........he is definately not used to being outside! :cold: He followed right on my heels, and then hid under the horse trailer and truck to get out of the snow. After he went potty, we walked back to the house..........he knows exactly what the door to the house is all about! He walked up the steps to the kitchen, turned around, yawned and wiggled his little butt! I'M NOT GETTING ATTACHED :no: ..........I'M NOT GETTING ATTACHED :no: ............I'M NOT A DOG PERSON!

Do you really think he looks like he has pit bull in him? He's very small, fits in two hands, and my cats are bigger than him LOL!


----------



## Warpony (Dec 28, 2006)

Soggy Bottom Ranch said:


> Do you really think he looks like he has pit bull in him? He's very small, fits in two hands, and my cats are bigger than him LOL!


A lot of puppies have that "pit bull" look to them when they are really young. When we first got my mutt people swore up and down she HAD to be a pit mix but now that she is grown up you can tell she isn't.

her as a puppy with a snubbed nose "pit shaped" head:






her now...






Without knowing how old he is or how big he actually is it is hard to guess for sure. He actually looks a LOT like the Jack Russell I had years ago when I first got her at 7 weeks old or so.

It's possible he has a bull breed in him but I wouldn;t be concerned about it. 1) they do make great pets and 2) so many puppies have that snubbed nosed/round faced look that it may be hard to tell until he gets older.

He is so darn cute though.



:


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you for sharing those photos and the info Warpony!

Well, he's getting a chicken breast boiled in beef broth. No rice anywhere in this kitchen.

He sure is a sweet little boy. I went and sat with him a while, and he crawled in my lap. So naturally, I HAD to pick him up, and he snuggled up against my neck while him and I had the conversation that "I'm not getting attached!" :lol:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 28, 2006)

Too late..you are attached....he'll survive fine on any little thing you fix for him til "Daddy" gets home.



: Don't get puppy chow, anything else is better..purina puppy begets loose poops. He is a jack russel mix I bet being small. Poor darlin that back bone says it all. Do small frequent meals to start and he says his name is Terrance.



: I do think he was dropped off...lots of sad pics in his head. Sorry you are totally sucked in now...congratulations on the new baby! :aktion033:


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Dec 28, 2006)

Well then........Terrance it will be! And thank you for the heads up on the puppy chow.


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 28, 2006)

What a cute thing! I would guess some pit may be in him as he does look much like the pit puppies I have had. But then again, there are many breeds that have that type of head and nose shape, especially when young. It sounds like he is small, but size would depend on his age also. When I got my husky who is now 82 pounds fully grown (not overweight), he was only 10 pounds at 6 weeks old and fit in my 2 hands. Your fellow looks really really young also. But, if he does have some pit, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Make sure he gets fixed and that he is well trained like any breed of dog should be. My experience with most pits is that they are some of the most loyal and obediant dogs around if socialized and given good boundries (aka rules) to follow. And of course, don't ever let him run free, but then again I would say that about ANY dog as any dog can bite! If you keep him, once he is current on shots, get him and hubby enrolled in puppy training classes. Does a world of good for the puppy and the owner.

I would definately put in a found claim with your human society. And also run a found add in the paper for 1 week. Doing these things gives you legal rights and proof that you tried to find the owners and that you didn't "steal" the dog. As far as putting that notice in the paper... make sure that you make anyone that calls describe the dog to you as some people have been known to claim dogs that are not theirs.

Yes, the rice and beef is a good thing for dogs. I have used it and was told by my vet that when making the mixture to add a small handefull of frozen green beens to it while cooking the rice. What my vet advised is to cook the extra lean beef and drain off any fat and then add it to the rice and cook it all together until the rice is tender. The green beans help with gas...

Also, have your hubby bring home some lowfat cottage cheese. This puppy will most likely get really soft stool from the sudden change in diet and enviroment. You can give him a small teaspoon of cottage cheese if that happens to help bind him. But be careful! Don't give him too much! On my large breed puppies (those that are 10 pounds or more) one rounded teaspoon did wonders!

And do take the little guy to the vet for a checkup and more advice! He is of the age where shots and dewoming are important. Plus the vet should be able to tell you more about what he may be and his age.

editted to add:



Dimimore said:


> Don't get puppy chow, anything else is better..purina puppy begets loose poops. He is a jack russel mix I bet being small. Poor darlin that back bone says it all. Do small frequent meals to start and he says his name is Terrance. I do think he was dropped off...lots of sad pics in his head.


Oh Debs..... Say it isn't so!

How could anyone do this! I know it happens, but darn it all, get those dang dogs fixed if you don't want puppies!

Geri, As far as puppychow, I agree with Debs. Try to find a good high quality puppy food that doesn't have corn in it. Vets have good recommendations, and you can get a puppy food called Nutro Natural Choice that is corn free. Not cheap, but better for the dog. I got mine from Petsmart.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Dec 28, 2006)

Soggy Bottom Ranch said:


> Just took him for a walk outside to go potty.........he is definately not used to being outside! :cold: He followed right on my heels, and then hid under the horse trailer and truck to get out of the snow. After he went potty, we walked back to the house..........he knows exactly what the door to the house is all about! He walked up the steps to the kitchen, turned around, yawned and wiggled his little butt! I'M NOT GETTING ATTACHED :no: ..........I'M NOT GETTING ATTACHED :no: ............I'M NOT A DOG PERSON!
> 
> Do you really think he looks like he has pit bull in him? He's very small, fits in two hands, and my cats are bigger than him LOL!



Well, whatever breed he is, he SURE IS a cutie! sounds like he knows outside means potty.....that is a good thing. :aktion033: Another thing you can give him if he does get loose stools, is if you have any canned pumkin. Straight, plain pumpkin, no additives. A teaspoon for his size will help. I have foster dogs in my house at times, and we see a lot of digestive upsets. Pumpkin works great.



:

He probably wiggled his but cuz' he knew it was too cute to resist......and he got you, didnt he? How can you not get attatched?



: I know, I'm no help............

Alicia


----------



## Miniv (Dec 28, 2006)

Well.......if you've named him, you're attatched!



: And he looks like a "Terrence".....nice name.

I ditto feeding several small meals a day. And tell your husband to buy a puppy food that doesn't have corn listed in the ingredients. Corn is hard on their digestion, and some dogs are allergic to it. It's basically used as a filler.

Keep us posted on your new little guy!

MA


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 28, 2006)

He is so cute.



: How can you NOT get attached to him?


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Dec 28, 2006)

We'll wait and see what hubby says when he gets home, he wants to see him first, and think long and hard if we can tackle a puppy on top of everything else we have going. There's alot of responsibility when it comes to a puppy if you want to raise them right. Sometimes "wanting" and "doing" are two completely different things. I'm just glad I got him out of the cold, the poor little thing!

He inhaled the chicken I fed him earlier, a small handful of cut up pieces. Going to feed him a little more, and take him outside for a potty break again.


----------



## Jill (Dec 28, 2006)

He is adorable!!!!

I predict that you will be converted into a dog person




:



:



:



:



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 28, 2006)

Where's hubby! When's he get home? You just gotta let us know what comes of this! Lots of great feeds out there that have no corn.....he is SO cute!


----------



## runamuk (Dec 28, 2006)

Soggy Bottom Ranch said:


> Thank you for sharing those photos and the info Warpony!
> 
> Well, he's getting a chicken breast boiled in beef broth. No rice anywhere in this kitchen.
> 
> He sure is a sweet little boy. I went and sat with him a while, and he crawled in my lap. So naturally, I HAD to pick him up, and he snuggled up against my neck while him and I had the conversation that "I'm not getting attached!" :lol:


He is a cutie and I was going to suggest pointer mix my friends got a german shorthair pointer pup at 8 weeks and she was quite small they aren't huge dogs when grown.

As for food....NO milk unless you like blasting poops same for cat food bad gas



:



:

Do you have oatmeal? I would cook up some oatmeal and some chicken fed frequently in small quantities.........also a tiny bit of cottage cheese is usually ok in pups ...like a tablespoon.......also hard boiled eggs chopped up are also good........

An ok off the shelf dry kibble is pedigree puppy ....I prefer to feed the costco dog food as it doesn't have all the corn and fillers but in a pinch pedigree works.............

looks like attachment will settle in quickly.........check with your local animal control regarding the laws on found dogs.......many areas have 3 day - 30 day requirements for waiting for the owners to claim.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 28, 2006)

I would say Pit X Terrier (possibly JRT)- and no, I am not confused by looks, I know a Pit pup when I see one!! :bgrin

He's a cutie pie alright, I cannot see him going anywhere in a hurry, can you??

I would not use puppy food of any kind, any time, it is responsible for more hyperactive puppies than I can remember.

Since it is just the one dog I would stick to the meat and rice (at the moment, biscuit later) I feed four dogs this way- no kibble, I do not use made up feed for my horses so I won't use it for the dogs, meat and biscuit or brown bread is just as good, if not better than anything on the market, believe me, and a heck of a lot cheaper when you look at what gets scraped from the average families plates over a day- it all goes in the dogs in my house- anything I can eat they can eat (although I do NOT suggest a vice versa on this one, dog food tastes foul and you do NOT want to know how I know).

Terrance would not be my choice of name, but I have yet to meet a dog that really cares what it is called- so long as it is said with love.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Dec 28, 2006)

Yep, I agree with Jane...he looks pit to me too. Pit Bulls are extremely common in my town (2 hours from Los Angeles - gang central), and he sure does look like the puppies I've seen. Head that looks bigger than his body, and big thick legs for such a little thing. But no worries...most of the pits I know, if raised right, are wonderful loving dogs.

Just so you can compare yourself...here's a website of pit puppies. Look at the third picture down, first column. Sure looks a lot like your little guy, only with a chubbier face and different markings.

http://www.pitbullregistry.com/pitbull%20p...%20pictures.htm

He sure is a cutie and there's no way that you're not gonna get attached.



:

Edited to add...I just went searching, and here's a link to see some of German Shorthaired pointer puppies.

http://puppydogweb.com/breeders/germanshorthairedpointer.htm


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh Geri,

He is adorable!! I'm so glad you have "not getting attached" control!! HA!!

How could anyone drop that precious little fellow off - just will never be able to understand some people!!

He just looks like he belongs with you - puppies are such good snugglers in bed!

Will be interesting to see what your husband thinks of him - I know I could never resist those sad little puppy eyes!


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL...........my cats have been guarding that bathroom door all day! :lol:

I had a friend stop over who is very familiar with the breed, and yes, he is a pit bull.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Dec 28, 2006)

So cute, so wanting to stay :lol:



:

Don't mention the "what did you stick you NOSE in????" on the description. Anyone who knows the dog will be able to tell you those markings



: and it will keep the others at bay.

I believe you will make a great team, you and that pup! Hug him for me....he sure wants hugs.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 28, 2006)

You've gotten lots of great food advice from lots of folks and I would agree with most of them. I would also agree with those that are saying pit MIX - probably at least just a bit of pit in there - but REALLY don't let that scare you. I've been in dog rescue for years and used to work at a vet office. Like most dogs, just socialize that puppy with everything that you want it to be nice to later and you shouldn't have any problems.

Best of luck, to all of you!


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 28, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]He is adorable and definatly looks like a A.P.B.T. or American Staff cross to me. ( Use to breed and show them so I know the look - this little one has it. ) I would take him/her in a heart beat but sounds like he already has his new home and that's all that matters.



: Warpony - no offense - your dog is a cutie, both now and when a pup - but who ever told you they saw a pitbull resemblance...well I dont see it. I see shepard mix. Nice looking dog though![/SIZE] Soggy Bottom Ranch - please keep us updated!

Lori


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Dec 28, 2006)

oh my gosh he's adorable



: poor little guy- with that short hair he must've been cold out there...are you going to keep him?


----------



## mininik (Dec 28, 2006)

Pitt mix or whatever he is, he sure is adorable! It sounds like you've gotten a lot of great advice so far and he's doing well. Definitely keep some canned plain pumpkin, plain cottage cheese and plain yogurt around for tummy upsets and great treats. (Pumpkin also works for constipated dogs and a bit of cottage cheese or yogurt is great for digestion anytime.) I would get this pup to the vet for a check-up, deworming and shots ASAP. Do a search of previous posts here for kibble suggestions as there are many excellent choices out there and when it's time, invest in puppy socialization and training classes so your cute puppy can grow up to be a good dog.



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 28, 2006)

:new_shocked: WELL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 29, 2006)

No WAY be put off- I am about to get a Pit puppy (or so I am told!!) and I like the idea a lot.

This will be a serious well bred pup and will be EXACTLY the same as yours :lol: no better!!

I can no longer stay in my breed of choice (Dobes) as they are so unsound in just about EVERY way.

I love them but I cannot condone the things that are happening within the breed so...time for a change.

This puppy has come to you for a reason, he will be gentle and brave and he has a loyal heart.

Go on, take a chance on him, you will not regret it, ignore the "worry warts" this is amazing breed, unspoiled by inbreeding and stupid breed standards.

No hereditary diseases and, although they are strong willed, he will repay your love tenfold.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 29, 2006)

rabbitsfizz said:


> No WAY be put off- I am about to get a Pit puppy (or so I am told!!) and I like the idea a lot.
> 
> The Uk have a breed ban on pit bulls how are you gettign as pit puppy?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 29, 2006)

No problem!!


----------



## Sonya (Dec 29, 2006)

If he is pit - please don't let that put you off. My friend has 2 pit mixes..they are wonderful, friendly, gentle dogs. My cousin had a full pit that was one of the best dogs I've ever seen, not a mean bone in his body. Terrence sure is cute....What did hubby think of him?


----------



## shane (Dec 29, 2006)

Nemesis said:


> rabbitsfizz said:
> 
> 
> > No WAY be put off- I am about to get a Pit puppy (or so I am told!!) and I like the idea a lot.
> ...


----------



## HaazeMinis (Dec 29, 2006)

Havent read all the replies, but if you have yogurt and rice for now that would be good. Something easy on the stomach.



:

If you have chicken you can boil that would be better until you can get puppy food. PLEASE NO PUPPY CHOW! There are so many good brands of Dog Food out there these days.

You can boil the chicken and De-Skin it after it is cooked and De-bone it, then add the broth you cooked it in with the rice and put the chicken in that. You can add the yogurt to that mixture as well when you feed him in his bowl



: for the tummy issues that might happen since he is so thin. A mixture of the chicken and rice would last a few days if its kept refridgerated and the yogurt mixed in everytime you feed him.

He is very cute by the way!



:



:

He looks like a Pit-Cross to me too.



:

Jeri


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 29, 2006)

Inquiring minds want to know.... What does your hubby think? Is he a keeper?????????


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 29, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]OOOOHHH!!!!! We want to know :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: [/SIZE]


----------



## Mercysmom (Dec 29, 2006)

: Oh, those eyes!



:

I hope you get to keep him... he looks like a real sweetie. If someone dropped him off to fend for himself... :new_2gunsfiring_v1: :new_2gunsfiring_v1: Don't understand some people. :no:

It is so easy to spay and neuter...and there are low cost programs if folks can't afford to do it...having an unneutered male suffer from perianal adenoma or a female suffer from pyometra or mammary cancer...it isn't worth it! (I worked for a veterinarian in CT a long time ago and saw all of the above...and a lot of good dogs suffered and died - my own veterinarian said I should be breeding Bridget (our GSP) due to her outstanding conformation... but she is spayed (



: :aktion033: ) and her more outstanding sister is showing with her breeder/owner and will be bred some day - rather let the professional breeders handle that stuff.) Saw a lovely Collie almost lose her life and her six pups were born by C-section...only one made it out alive and ended up having to be put to sleep due to congenital defects and blindness....

I am an advocate of neutering and spaying, especially when poor puppies and kitties who didn't ask to be brought into the world end up dumped on the side of the road. Lots of cats get dumped in our neighborhood as we are in a very rural area. :no: Lots of coyotes around here...and I hate to think that those kitties are ending up as coyote feed. :no:

OK - I am off the soapbox. No tomatoes, please! :new_tomato:

Give that adorable pup a hug for me.



:

I have a purebred GSP and he doesn't look like one, in my humble opinion. I think terrier or pit mix...and very, very hugable and worthy of lots of love for his lifetime.

Enjoy him!!!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 29, 2006)

I think he is adorable too and if I would have been the one to find him he would be a "keeper" :bgrin. As others have said please don't be put off by the "pit" breeding in him. A friend of my daughter's has 3 of them and they come to visit all the time. They are WONDERFUL dogs when brought up the way they should be. I have seen problem dogs in almost every breed but the problem with the pitbull is the owners who in the past purchased them as guard animals and raised them to be "mean". I don't care what breed of dog, if they are raised the wrong way they can turn in a blink of an eye, big or small. One of the worst I have ever seen was a scottish terrier so please don't be put off, love this little one and he will be the best dog and friend you have ever had



:


----------



## Warpony (Dec 29, 2006)

luvmycritters said:


> [SIZE=10pt] Warpony - no offense - your dog is a cutie, both now and when a pup - but who ever told you they saw a pitbull resemblance...well I dont see it. I see shepard mix. Nice looking dog though![/SIZE]


absolutely no offense taken, I didn't see it either, but I am terrible at guessing mixes when they are puppies, they all seem to have that big headed roundish faced look to me. That is why I ask other people for their opinions, lol. I just know when I posted her puppy pictures on the newsgroup i went to back then almost everyone started screaming "pit mix"... except for the few who said boxer mix, which I see even less then pit... and the handful that were asking everyone else what they were smoking since she was clearly a shepherd mix, lol. It may have been partially the brindle colour. No clue where that came from, to me everything about her screamed GSD mix, even though the shelter had her listed as a Lab mix. She has the happy Lab tail so there may be some of that in there as well. It never mattered to me what she was, my husband took one look at her and it was true love. We went in looking for a medium sized male lab mix and came home with her instead.... and we have not regretted it for a single moment since.

And I am dying to know how things have turned out, does the little guy have hubbys stamp of approval or no?

I never used to care for the look of adult pit bulls until i met a lovely girl at a gas station one day and she looked me in the eye and smiled the biggest dog smile I have ever seen. I was hooked from that point on. I won't have one myself simply because there are breeds I prefer to them, but i always go bonkers over the ones I meet. The co-leader of my daughters girlscout troop has two of them, mother and son, and they are just so much fun. At the last camp out we had at her house I talked her into letting Ginger sleep in my tent with my daughter and me. She is a very dangerous dog, though. She has killer licking skills. She can lick the hide off of your face in no time flat.



: If I didn;t already have three dogs and 6 cats I'd steal her in a heart beat.


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm (Dec 29, 2006)

Gerilynn -- Just in case you're waffling because it may be a pit or am staff or pit/amstaff mix with whatever, I have to show you these:





















The first two are of my Ursa Minor, & the 2nd two are of my Dear Prudence. I have had this breed for about 15-16 years. I'd trust them with my life.............c'mon! he's realllly cute!



: (by the way, he looks to be a mixed breed to me, maybe one of those under discussion, maybe a little beagle/other type of terrier in there too.) Oh and BTW, ANY breed of dog needs a proper upbringing & education. We're all telling you to keep him, but you've got to learn dog, just like you know horse. - k


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Geri, he is wonderful and soooooo CUTE. good thing you didn't have him on tuesday when I picked the boys up, I would have taken him also. He is just tooooooo darn cute.

cyndia


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, when hubby got home last night, he didnâ€™t go as crazy for him as I thought he would. I think â€œthe ideaâ€ of a puppy is more exciting to him than anything. We talked at great length about it, and made a decision as to whether the puppy would stay with us or not. Our decision was that we just donâ€™t feel comfortable that we have the time or knowledge to dedicate to the proper training and socialization this little guy would need.

This morning when I woke up, I thought I was comfortable with our decision, which for Dave was, â€œIâ€™ll leave it up to you.â€ He knows he works a lot of hours, and is away from home quite a bit. There are times when heâ€™s out of town all week, so this decision would have a great deal to do with me as well, since I would be caring for the puppy most the time. I wanted to take today to think long and hard before I made up my mind permanently. I read a lot of your comments, and tried to think this through. The more I read, the more guilty I felt, because Iâ€™m beginning to see that I just donâ€™t feel the same enthusiasm or excitement that you all do, when I look at this little puppy. Yesterday was exciting, and itâ€™s so cute the way heâ€™s so excited to see me, and snuggles in, and gives puppy kisses. But when I look at him, I also see a very long road with house training a new puppy.

I have two kitties in the house, and I just LOVE my little furry friends. I feel I know cats, and I love how independent they are, especially when Iâ€™m busy, and have a deadline to meet with an order. I certainly know how my minis make me feel when I am around them, just cleaning up pastures, or watching them from the window, and you all know I could watch that little leopard



: boy of mine all day!!! Am I a bad person because to me, cleaning up the pee he left me on the floor yesterday was more aggravating than exciting? Does it make me a bad person to have the willingness to say Iâ€™d be doing this puppy more harm than good by keeping him here? I would hope that people will understand that I might be a better person for admitting that, and giving him the chance to go to a great home where someone would have more â€œdog knowledgeâ€, and more time to dedicate to training him to be a great companionâ€¦â€¦â€¦..which I have no doubts he will be! Could the story here be that who ever dropped this little guy off in our yard, dropped him off because they knew I would care for him, make sure he was safe, and find him a better home where someone would appreciate him more than they did?

So, if anyone would love to have this little sweetie, feel free to p.m. meâ€¦â€¦â€¦Iâ€™d love to find him a caring and loving home. And thank you everyone, for taking the time to offer your help and suggestions! They did help, especially reguarding the feed. Hubby picked up an "all natural" feed that doesn't have corn in it, and he seems to be doing ok on it.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Dec 29, 2006)

I say, Kudos to you, to care enough about the puppy to realize you don't have the time or want to care for him properly. No need to feel bad about it.......you simply arent the right home for him long term. I am sure he appreciates you finding him and caring for him now, and will be even happier to finally be in the "right" home. And you will feel wonderful, seeing him in his forever home. Best of luck to you both.

Alicia


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 29, 2006)

IF he is lucky enough to find that home of course.

I have a feeling if you give it a week or so.............


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 29, 2006)

Soggy said:

Could the story here be that who ever dropped this little guy off in our yard, dropped him off because they knew I would care for him, make sure he was safe, and find him a better home where someone would appreciate him more than they did?

My answer is yes. Fate put him with you...only you can decide if he is "for you" or maybe he was left with you because fate knew you would find him a prper home and care for him in the mean time. Don't feel guilty..puppies are HUGE loads of work. The training and cleaning up are alot and if you aren't a dog person that doesn't make you bad...don't feel guilty. I am sure he will find a fine home with your help. Do tell the new folks...his name is Terrence. He is a really good boy inside and wants only to please.


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm (Dec 29, 2006)

Please don't feel guilty! There's only one person on here that knows if he is right for you, and that's you. We all, I believe, felt you would give him a good home. Perhaps you could try to find a pit/am staff rescue. They also could tell you if they believe the dog is that breed. If so, they are wonderful caring organizations. Go online. There's lots & some will help get the dog to where they are.

I got both of the dogs I posted above from rescues. I have also done pit/am staff fostering myself. I really loved those little ones, but I felt so good when they went to forever homes. I felt like I gave them the little lift they needed when their lives had become so bad. One was found under a car on a freezing night in the ghetto. Another was left at a gas well for my neighbor to discover as he is the guy who checks the wells around here. Yeah, he knew where to bring it (me).

Just when life gets so bad (I can see the little fellow's backbone in the pix you posted, so sad!), along can come an angel to help them on the journey to a forever home. Guess what?? YOU are that angel. It's your turn! You've been elected! Yay for you! On behalf of pit/am staff lovers, let me say "thank you" for that little dog because he can't.

I hope, when my retirement is complete, to work with animal rescue near here & especially to help with the breed that so few people really understand. Good luck to you.


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh please don't feel guilty. You know if he is right for you and your home. Glad that you care enough to not let him freeze, and I am sure that you will find just the perfect home for him. Any way you look at it, you are his angel.

And yes, they take a great deal of time as puppies. And if you don't have time, then if will be difficult for you to raise him and house break him.

Some hints for you to help while you rehome him. Take him out as soon as his little eyes open after sleeping. You may have to carry him to the door when he wakes up as he isn't old enough to have good bladder control and often they sleep so soundly that they don't know they have to go until it is almos too late. Also, I would take him out just before you feed him and again about 5 minutes after he eats. All that food sitting on his bladder makes a young fellow have to go. And no rough playing in the house. When a puppy plays, the excitement makes them loose bladder control. Also, I crate train my dogs. Teaching them to sleep in crates at night when they are puppies helps to keep them from wondering and having accidents. But, I make sure to take them out once a night in the middle of the night.

And please let us know how he does and when you find him a good home.

(((Hugs))) and don't feel bad!


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 29, 2006)

Do NOT feel guilty! It's not so much THIS pup that is an issue, it's just YOU weren't prepared to raise any pup right now! I feel the same as Dimimore, that you possibly were chosen to just temporarily care for the little one and help him onto his new home.

I sooooo totally understand about the timing not being right. I have wanted to add another pup to our house for more than a year, but have had to keep putting it off because the timing hasn't been right. It takes a LOT of time and dedication to do justice to raising a puppy. If the timing is not right, you can end up with a dog that is far from what you dreamed of.

I have had a lost puppy (he was 6 months old so past the potty training stage) show up on our doorstep and it was a LOT of work even at that age! He was sweet as could be, but didn't quite conform into the family (he was a medium size dog and my other medium size dog didn't like him all that much). We cared for him for 7 months until we found his rightful owner. I loved him during that time, but I was surprised at how relieved I was when he finally went home.

So, again, do not feel guilty! This little guy will find the right family soon enough and you get to find out a little of what it is like to raise a puppy! It's awesome that you realized this NOW, rather than having him longer and then starting to resent him. It's one thing to bring a puppy home intentionally, it's another to have one just appear on your doorstep at a very busy time in your life!



:


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Dec 30, 2006)

Just an update. I've been in contact with a rescue group that specifically works with pit bulls/pit bull mixes. Initially, he was a real *A*** :new_argue: about it because I think he thought it was us who owned the puppy, and was trying just to "dump" it. We simply explained to him that the puppy was dropped off, and explained to him that he needs to be in the care of someone more knowledgable with training this breed, and puppies in general, than we are. Once he settled down, he gave us some very helpful tips as to what we can do to while he is with us looking for a new home. He said he would assist us in finding the right home for him, to make sure he doesn't get in the wrong hands, or somewhere down the line, end up at the Humane Shelter.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Dec 30, 2006)

HI,

Sorry the guy was a jerk, unfortunatly those of us involved in rescue can become burnt out and oftentimes are snappy to the wrong people. I do know from experience, some owners DO pretend they found the dog and try to get rid of it that way. I myself found and caught a cat that was dumped on one of our dirt roads, I called the SPCA and I know the woman didnt believe me. She kept asking, what is wrong with it, how old and things to try and "trip me up" like I was lying. She did finally get it, that I was trying to help. Very frustrating. I am glad he ended up being helpful, and I hope the right family comes along soon for you and puppy.

Alicia


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 30, 2006)

I am glad you were in touch with a knowledgeable rescue. Let me explain just a bit about why shelter workers often seem like touchy a-holes. Day in, day out, the animals come, the owners with amazingly rotten reasons for not wanting to care for their pets. Things like I have a white couch and this black cat is shedding all over it. Bringing in entire litters of mutt pups because they just don't want to deal with the aftermath of letting little Suzie watch the miracle of birth. :new_2gunsfiring_v1: After a while, it gets to be nearly impossible to view ANYONE coming through the door as having good intentions. Even the adopters..."We need a replacement for our dog that was hit by a car in front of our house..." and on further investigation you find out that this was really the fourth dog they had be hit in front of their house and they have done nothing to ensure it wouldn't happen again... After a while, it gets a little hard to



:

I managed an animal shelter for three years. I saw some of the best of humans and a lot of the worst during that time. I have a lot of sympathy for those on the front lines of animal rescue.

By the way, your little stray sure looks like the best dog in the whole world:



my Boo dog who is also a pit mix. I never ever wanted to own a larger dog again, but one way and another I ended up with two. I also have Willow, a nearly pure pit:



. They are awesome great dogs, and I love them both very much.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 30, 2006)

Having a puppy is definitely a responsibility, and some breeds are more of one than others. I don't think you should feel guilty because you did NOT go out and SEEK this little guy.

If you do end up wanting a dog after all this, maybe you two would be perfect owners for adopting a young adult dog from a Shelter. More often than not, an older dog who is maybe a year or two old is already house broken and ready to truly appreciate the RESCUE.

Perhaps Terrence came into your life to teach you something? Something you can pass on to a future dog?

MA


----------



## shane (Dec 30, 2006)

i think if more people were like you, and thought things out, rather than be caught u p in the cute puppy thing, that there wouldnt be as many unwanted dogs, fair play to you for thinking into the future rather than just today,good luck with finding trevor a new home, im sure you will, and when he goes dont feel guilty, go and look at your lepard spot knowing youve done your best.....



:


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you so much to Lori (luvmycritters) for stopping in to pick up the puppy today! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: It was so nice to meet you and your husband! I'm sure puppers will have a WONDERFUL home, and be loved



: and spoiled for a long time to come!!!! Please share some photos with us all as he gets settled in to his new home.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jan 1, 2007)

That isn't only a happy ending it is awesome! :aktion033: to both of you!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh thats great news!!! I'm looking forward to reading in the future how this little tyke growns and adjusts to his new home! Good luck with this new little sweetie Lori!


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh!!!! I know Lori's gonna be a great mommy to that little boy




:



:



:


----------

